# Saber nadar y guardar la ropa



## Larroja

Ciao amici, 
 sto cercando i possibili corrispondenti italiani del proverbio spagnolo "saber nadar y guardar la ropa". Che ne dite di "avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca"?

Buona serata, 
Larroja


----------



## Churri85

Così a naso mi sembra che vada bene, ma potresti fare un esempio in cui si usa il proverbio spagnolo?

Bacio!


----------



## Neuromante

No sé que significa exactamente el dicho italiano, pero a un así no me parece que corresponda.

El español se refiere a alguien que es capaz de cubrirse las espaldas y protegerse al mismo tiempo que se arriesga toma decisiones.


----------



## Churri85

Hola Neuromante!

El dicho italiano es una advertencia a una persona que lo quiere todo, sin tener que renunciar a nada, es decir, que quiere a la vez dos cosas que son incompatibles entre ellas.


----------



## 0scar

*nadar y guardar la ropa**.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Proceder con precaución, sin arriesgarlo todo, al acometer una empresa, con el fin de estar a cubierto en caso de que fracase.


RAE


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar:
Esa es la definición cuando el verbo de delante es "Querer", cuando es "Saber" es más bien la que he intentado dar yo.


----------



## Lerma

_*Salvare capra e cavoli.  *_Se corresponde con la expresión francesa similar:_*ménager le chou et la chèvre*_


----------



## 0scar

No es exactamente lo mismo, en castellano se diría "matar dos pajaros de un tiro".
El jueguito de cruzar la cabra y el repollo me lo proponian a mi cuando era chico. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvare_capra_e_cavoli


----------



## gatogab

*Saber nadar y guardar la ropa*


> "Hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa". Según Warren Buffet, multimillonario y filántropo: "En estos tiempos, sólo te enteras de quién ha estado nadando desnudo cuando baja la marea".


 


> Se refiere a correr un riesgo controlado, o sea, asegurándote de que no lo vas a perder todo. Otra forma de decirlo sería "asegurarse de que no te vas a quedar en pelotas", pero esta expresión es muy coloquial.


 

*Salvare capra e cavoli è un modo di dire, con cui si intende salvaguardare con una decisione gli interessi di due soggetti*



> *AVERE LA BOTTE PIENA E LA MOGLIE UBRIACA*
> Proverbio che riguarda chi, con scaltrezza, cerca di attenere ulteriori vantaggi senza tuttavia rinunziare ai benefici di cui giù gode.


 


> "matar dos pajaros de un tiro".


"Prendere due piccioni con una fava."


----------



## Larroja

Hola chicos!
Mil gracias a todos, lastima que no se me ocurra nada parecido en italiano. 
Mumble mumble...


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Hola chicos!
> Mil gracias a todos, lástima que no se me ocurra nada parecido en italiano.
> Mumble mumble...


Mumble mumble, cioè?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Mumble mumble, cioè?



¡Es el "sonido" del pensamiento dentro del globo de los comics!  Significa que tengo que pensar en algo italiano que funcione...


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> ¡Es el "sonido" del pensamiento dentro del globo de los comics!  Significa que tengo que pensar en algo italiano que funcione...


Es un sonido cavernoso, vacío.
Quiero saber de qué se trata ese pensamiento, cuál es la duda que te atormenta.
¿Y si pusieras un poco de contexto?
¡Ah, buenos días!


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Es un sonido cavernoso, vacío.
> Quiero saber de qué se trata ese pensamiento, cuál es la duda que te atormenta.
> ¿Y si pusieras un poco de contexto?
> ¡Ah, buenos días!



Buenos días! Sí! 
Lo que me atormenta, claramente, en un dicho italiano que no tengo ni siquiera en la punta de la lengua, sino, quizás, por la parte trasera de mi cerebro, o sea bien lejos de donde se me permita articularlo en forma de palabra.
El problema del contesto es que es muy poco claro y culmina con este proverbio: en 1931, en la España que acaba de proclamar la  segunda República, un hombre decide exiliarse porque tiene miedo de que el cambio político termine quitándole sus privilegios. El exilio voluntario es su "opción defensiva más ascéptica", la que le permite "adoptar esa estrategia del refrán: nadar y guardar la ropa". O sea: el tío decide irse por no tener que ir en contra o a favor de nadie, esto es lo que entiendo yo...


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Buenos días! Sí!
> Lo que me atormenta, claramente, en un dicho italiano que no tengo ni siquiera en la punta de la lengua, sino, quizás, por la parte trasera de mi cerebro, o sea bien lejos de donde se me permita articularlo en forma de palabra.
> El problema del contesto es que es muy poco claro y culmina con este proverbio: en 1931, en la España que acaba de proclamar la segunda República, un hombre decide exiliarse porque tiene miedo de que el cambio político termine quitándole sus privilegios. El exilio voluntario es su "opción defensiva más ascéptica", la que le permite "adoptar esa estrategia del refrán: nadar y guardar la ropa". O sea: el tío decide irse por no tener que ir en contra o a favor de nadie, esto es lo que entiendo yo...


Si entendí bien, es el *post #5* lo más cercano a lo que se encuentra en el trasero de tu cerebro.

EDIT: Lo sé, quieres el refrán en italiano. Podría ser el *post # 7*


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Si entendí bien, es el *post #5* lo más cercano a lo que se encuentra en el trasero de tu cerebro.
> EDIT: Lo sé, quieres el refrán en italiano.



Bueno, ahora que tengo vuestras explicaciones y me concentro un poco más en el contexto, no se si en sentido del *post #5*  es realmente correcto en este caso: de hecho mi protagonista se pone al cubierto sin arriesgar nada...

EDIT: sí, quizás "salvare capra e cavoli" es más cercano a esta situación...


----------



## gatogab

> O sea: el tío decide irse por no tener que ir en contra o a favor de nadie, esto es lo que entiendo yo...


Il piede in due scarpe?


> Anche il GRADIT riporta la locuzione verbale _tenere il piede in due staffe/scarpe_ col significato di 'barcamenarsi tra due situazioni cercando di trarre profitto da entrambe'.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sólo quería comentar una cosa, que creo que no servirá de mucho a Larroja, pero bueno. 

En mi opinión, el refrán "nadar y guardar la ropa" no está bien aplicado aquí, ya que en este caso, el protagonista ni siquiera está nadando, sólo guarda la ropa, al exiliarse. ¿lo entendéis?

Saber nada o guardar la ropa sería decir cosas como "A ver que pasa con la República, a veces los cambios son buenos", "A lo mejor la República trae cosas buenas", "Demos tiempo a ver que pasa". O lo que es lo mismo, decir algo y no decir nada a la vez, todo en condicional, por si al final se tiene que echar para atrás y decir "Yo no dije que eran bueno, dije que quizás podría traer algo bueno, pero no ha ocurrido".

No sé si me explico.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Larroja

Tenere il piede in due scarpe vuol dire agire ambiguamente con manovre calcolate su due fronti diversi se non addirittura opposti, in questo invece direi che il comportamento è più da codardo che non da calcolatore, tant'è che la scelta viene definita "asettica".



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sólo quería comentar una cosa, que creo que no servirá de mucho a Larroja, pero bueno.
> 
> En mi opinión, el refrán "nadar y guardar la ropa" no está bien aplicado aquí, ya que en este caso, el protagonista ni siquiera está nadando, sólo guarda la ropa, al exiliarse. ¿lo entendéis?



Te equivocas, querido Ant, comparto tu opinión y te la agradezco: ésta era también mi impresión y por eso dije que el contexto no era claro y preferí intentar comprender antes el verdadero sentido del refrán. Estoy de acuerdo contigo: el tío ese sólo guarda sin nadar, no toma posición y se va!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Tenere il piede in due scarpe vuol dire agire ambiguamente con manovre calcolate su due fronti diversi se non addirittura opposti, in questo invece direi che il comportamento è più da codardo che non da calcolatore, tant'è che la scelta viene definita "asettica".


 Bandera blanca: me rindo.
Consapevole dei miei propri limiti.

Antonio, andas en lo justo, pero hace falta el refrán en italiano.


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Bandera blanca: me rindo.
> Consapevole dei miei propri limiti.
> 
> Antonio, andas en lo justo, pero hace falta el refrán en italiano.


 
Hola:

Jeje, hice el comentario para que se entendiese mejor el refrán, pero ahora surge la eterna duda ¿se debe mejorar el texto en la traducción o mantener el error del original? 

En cualquier caso, para buscar un equivalente en italiano, tarea que os dejo a los que sabéis , habría que tener en cuenta la definición aportada por Oscar, hacer algo sin comprometerse por lo que pueda pasar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Lerma

En ese caso habría que pensar en _*curarse en salud*_: _*cautelarsi/premunirsi*_


----------



## Antpax

Lerma said:


> En ese caso habría que pensar en _*curarse en salud*_: _*cautelarsi/premunirsi*_


 

Hola:

Buena . No se me había ocurrido.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Yo insisto:
No es lo mismo "Saber nadar y guardar la ropa" que "Querer nadar y guardar la ropa"

El primero significa ser capaz de arriesgarse y al mismo tiempo guardarse las espaldas y se usa en los negocios y el segundo significa hablar con ambigüedades como ya ha explicado Antpax


----------



## gatogab

Muchachos, necesitamos el refrán equivalente en italiano, no lo que significa *Saber nadar y guardar la ropa* .
¿Verdad, Laroja?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí no se tiene claro lo que significa en español podemos estar divagando durante meses


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Yo insisto:
> No es lo mismo "Saber nadar y guardar la ropa" que "Querer nadar y guardar la ropa"
> 
> El primero significa ser capaz de arriesgarse y al mismo tiempo guardarse las espaldas y se usa en los negocios y el segundo significa hablar con ambigüedades como ya ha explicado Antpax


 
Hola:

Creo que voy a discrepar, en mi opinión "nadar y guardar la ropa" es lo que es, cubriéndose las espaldas en alguna actuación sin arriesgarse totalmente, por lo que pueda pasar.

Hay gente que son verdaderos expertos en hacerlo, es decir "saben" y a otros les gustaría serlo, "quieren".

Seguimos con el contexto que tenemos. Podemos decir, "XXXXX era un seguidor de la República y luego no tuvo problemas con Franco, porque mantuvo contactos con la Falange. XXXXX es un tío que sabe nadar y guardar la ropa". Por otro lado, podemos decir "XXXXXX es un seguidor de la República, pero mantiene contactos con la Falange. XXXX lo que quiere es nadar y guardar la ropa".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## honeyheart

Fermatevi tutti!

Chicos, de nada sirve que sigan "mumble mumble" por horas D), cuando el problema acá es que el autor del escrito ¡se equivocó de refrán!

"Nadar y guardar la ropa", con el significado que se explicó de "meterse en algo riesgoso pero tomando recaudos, por las dudas", se podría aplicar a mí, que vivo en Argentina, pero tengo mi pasaporte italiano siempre a mano D   jajajajaja).

En el caso del párrafo de Larroja, en cambio, creo que la versión correcta sería así:

_en 1931, en la España que acaba de proclamar la segunda República, un hombre decide exiliarse porque tiene miedo de que el cambio político termine quitándole sus privilegios. El exilio voluntario es su "opción defensiva más ascéptica", la que le permite "adoptar esa estrategia del refrán: *soldado que huye sirve para otra guerra*".
_
En italiano, si no me equivoco, es: "Soldato che fugge, buono per un'altra volta."


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> En italiano, si no me equivoco, es: "Soldato che fugge, buono per un'altra volta."



Grazie honeyheart, è un'ottima soluzione e calza perfettamente con il senso. Adesso mediterò su come agire: dato che nello spagnolo c'è una certa ambiguità, forse sarebbe bene conservarla anche in italiano.
E grazie a tutti!


----------

